# First attempt at no-sugar oatmeal cookies: SO Yummy!



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

We make a lot of cookies and muffins around here, and I've been feeling increasingly guilty about the amount of refined sugar we eat. So I finally decided to take the plunge and try my first batch of cookies with no refined sugar today. (Well, sort of. I did use chocolate chips.) I used honey and maple syrup instead. The result is absolutely glorious!

I modified and used 1/2 of my regular recipe - it only made 15 or 20 cookies. A good start when you just want to try it out. Posting the recipe, in case someone else is sitting on the fence.

*Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Flaxseed Meal Cookies*

Preheat oven to 325 F

Mix together in a small bowl:


> 1/2 cup All Purpose flour
> 1/4 cup + 3 T whole wheat flour
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> ...


Cream together in mixer:


> 3/4 stick butter, softened
> 1/2 C honey/maple syrup (I used about 75% honey and 25% maple syrup)


Add to creamed mixture, beating until well blended:


> 1 egg
> 3/4 t vanilla


Add dry stuff to wet stuff, mixing only until combined.

Then stir in:


> 1 1/2 c thick-cut oatmeal
> 1/2 c chocolate chips


Form into golf balls then flatten into desired shape (they won't rise or spread much at all) and place on buttered Airbake pan. Bake until done.

These are so good, I think I'll share some with our new neighbors. (She's been walking by our house with a dog on leash, one in stroller, and one in a mei tai! I think she needs a cookie.) That is, if I can keep myself from eating the entire batch.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks! I'm always looking for healthy "junk food" for the kiddos!

Shannon


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm offering a sincere apology to anyone who tried these cookies previously - and asking you to please try again, if you did!

I just received a PM from maxwill129, who made these as the recipe was written. It used to say "real oats." I am such an idjit sometimes. What I meant was "thick-cut oatmeal (as opposed to quick-cooking oats)".

I'm so sorry! Promise the recipe is right now... And they really are yummy. And moist.


----------



## Roccomamma (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds yummy! I think Im gonna make these today


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm back! With another super-duper yummmy no-refined-sugar recipe!

This one is based on a recipe at epicurious.com for "Jose's Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies." I've made a heckuva lot of modifications, though. We loved the original recipe, I can't believe this modified one is even better!

*Jose and Kristin's Chocolate Chocolate Chip Peanut Butter Oatmeal Cookies*

_In a large bowl, mix together:_

1 1/2 cups thick-cut oatmeal
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup flaxseed meal
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt

_In a mixing bowl, cream together the following, until consistent texture:_

1.5 sticks (3/4 cup) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup honey
1/4 cup maple syrup

_Beat in:_

1 Tablespoon vanilla
1 cup peanut butter (the real stuff, nothing but ground peanuts - I use crunchy)

_Add one at a time:_

2 large eggs

_Then add the dry stuff._

_Add just until well combined:_

one 12-ounce bag semisweet chocolate chips
6 ounces semisweet chocolate, grated or finely chopped

Put the whole shootin' match in the fridge for a while, to let it set up a bit. Form cookies into balls and flatten the balls into cookie shapes.

Bake in a barely 325* oven until they're done (10-15 minutes). They'll brown a bit before they're actually cooked inside - a result of the honey/maple syrup and flaxseed meal.

Makes about 60 smallish cookies.

***

I usually double this recipe. Put it into the fridge after mixing, wait a few hours. Then I roll all the cookies into balls, and put them in a Tupperware in the _freezer_. When we want a few cookies, we just flatten the balls into cookie shapes and stick them in the toaster oven for 10 or 12 minutes at 300. Very easy, and loads better than having a whole batch of cookies sitting on the counter, where they'd be eaten in about a day!

p.s. Maxwill129: I _forced_ myself to make a breakfast snack today, just so I could snap this photo of a cooked cookie!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Thank you! I can't wait to try this one!!!

Shannon


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
I just received a PM from maxwill129, who made these as the recipe was written. It used to say "real oats." I am such an idjit sometimes. What I meant was "thick-cut oatmeal (as opposed to quick-cooking oats)".

Out of curiosity, what happens if you use quick-cooking oats? By quick-cooking, do you mean the kind that cook in 5-7 min. on the stove top (versus about 20 for thick cut)?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmm. I don't know. I've never used them! My guess is there wouldn't be too much of a difference.

I just always use thick-cut oats because my brain thinks they're better for you. Although the only difference is how thickly cut they are, isn't it? Hmmm.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
Hmm. I don't know. I've never used them! My guess is there wouldn't be too much of a difference.

I just always use thick-cut oats because my brain thinks they're better for you. Although the only difference is how thickly cut they are, isn't it? Hmmm.

I agree that it would probably be a health difference. My MIL uses quick-cooking oats all the time in things and they always turn out just fine.

ATD_Mom, did you have that carrot cake recipe that you had pm'd me about?

Shannon

We've been gone for a while due to Christmas, but I'm off to the store today to get some more maple syrup and some chocolate chips and I'm making the chocolate chocolat chip peanut butter oatmeal cookies (and since there is no mention of "flax" in the title, DH may eat them!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxwill129* 
ATD_Mom, did you have that carrot cake recipe that you had pm'd me about?

I wish! I am visiting my family for a few weeks, and I completely forgot to bring my cookbook (which I a_lways_ have with me!). I'll get the recipe up here once I finally get home.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
I wish! I am visiting my family for a few weeks, and I completely forgot to bring my cookbook (which I a_lways_ have with me!). I'll get the recipe up here once I finally get home.


Thank you! My MIL is really interested in this recipe, too!


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you so much for the recipes!!! I'm going sugar free again and I need some new "treats" to try, these sound good! Cooking day tomorrow!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
p.s. Maxwill129: I _forced_ myself to make a breakfast snack today, just so I could snap this photo of a cooked cookie!


Okay, I have to comment that I have not yet gotten to the store for the things I need for this second recipe. DH put us on a budget (finally) and we are not going grocery shopping for much until we have figured out what we have to spend (which DH says is this next Tuesday- yippee!!). Anyway, I have been looking at the link to your cookie every day- it's almost as good as being able to bake them myself!









I'll let you know how they turn out next week after I've baked!

Shannon


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Alright. I realized that I had all the things in my cupboards except the chocolate stuff, so I just made the cookies without, and OMGoodness!!! These are the BEST cookies I have ever eaten (and I STILL lost 3 pounds while gorging on them!!!). I can't WAIT to try them with the chocolate!!!!

Thank you, thank you for the recipes!!!!

Shannon

Oh, and the whole, put your dough in the freezer and just take out however you want to make at a time didn't work to keep me from eating them for breaskfast. Instead of eating cookies for breakfast, I ate the dough sometimes!!!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

These cookies sound really yummy, but I need help knowing approx. how long to bake them. Even a rough guage will help! TIA!


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

First, and most importantly, CONGRATULATIONS ATD_Mom!!!!!!














:

I've copied and pasted the recipes and will give them a try. Sounds yummy.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I made the oatrmeal/chocolate/peanut butter cookes today and







. I did have a question though. I only used chocolate chips because I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be one or the other (chocolate chips or grated chocolate) or both. Either way they are very yummy and I froze half of the batter so we'll have fresh cookies next week.

Lauraloo - the cookies I made took exactly 13 minutes in my oven for a nice brown on the bottom but very soft on the inside. I'm not sure about the cookies in the OP.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Mama to One beat me to it - I bake my cookies on an air bake, and they usually take 12-14 minutes or so, but this of course all depends on how big wide and thick you make your cookie patties. At about 12 minutes I start periodically sticking my hand in and touching one of the cookies, to see if it feels 'set' yet or not.

Also, on the chocolate thing: the recipe calls for BOTH chocolate chips and grated chocolate. Probably one of the reasons this is so super yummy.

I'm so happy to see people making and liking these! I never realized the pressure involved in putting a recipe out there for people to test. Whenever I get a notification on this thread, I always brace myself for, "Ew, yucky!" comments!

wateraddict, thanking you for the congrats!


----------



## mama2tzatziki (Aug 27, 2006)

Mmm. These sound super yummy! I do have a question though. Are "thick cut oats" regular rolled whole oats, or are they something else (more like steel cut oats??)? TIA!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Shannon, I'm finally back home with my beloved cookbook, so I can post the carrot cake recipe.

Disclaimer: I have only made this modified recipe once, and with it I made mini-muffins. If I can get the energy in the next day or two, I will try it as a cake and see if it needs tweaking (my guess is that it does - I took out not only the sugar, but all of the oil, as well).

As a regular, non-modified recipe, this is one of the best carrot cakes I've ever had! Credit for this one goes to an ex-boyfriend of mine, Robin. My dad and I like to say we have gained something positive from all of our old relationships. This is about all I can come up with for this particular specimen! Anyhow:

*No-Processed-Sugar Carrot Muffins*

_Cream together the following:_
1 C Honey
1/2 C Maple Syrup
4 eggs

_Sift or just plain ol' stir together the following:_
1/3 C Flaxseed Meal
1 Cup All-Purpose Flour
1 Cup Whole Wheat Flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 1/2 tsp. allspice
1 1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. salt

_Mix the dry and wet stuff just until combined_

_Then add:_
3 Cups of Shredded Carrots

If desired, stir in a cup of raising and/or a cup of walnuts

Hmmm. Again, I don't know how long to bake these in a 350* oven. My recipe says, "Until Ye Olde Toothpicke comes out clean." The cake version is 35-40 minutes.

I have loads of carrots in the fridge, will definitely try this out again and post any tweaks, hoping to beat Shannon to it!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2tzatziki* 
Mmm. These sound super yummy! I do have a question though. Are "thick cut oats" regular rolled whole oats, or are they something else (more like steel cut oats??)? TIA!

Rolled oats (also known as oatmeal, "old fashioned oatmeal", etc.) Definitely not steel cut oats, though. (Tried that once in a cookie - about broke a tooth!)


----------



## mama2tzatziki (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

Rolled oats (also known as oatmeal, "old fashioned oatmeal", etc.) Definitely not steel cut oats, though. (Tried that once in a cookie - about broke a tooth!)
Oh good. I've got *lots* of rolled oats. Now I can try these sooner! I wonder why I've never heard that name before...


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
Shannon, I'm finally back home with my beloved cookbook, so I can post the carrot cake recipe.

nak

omg! how did i miss that u r expecting? congrats!!!

thanks for the recipe i'll give it a go (thanks robin







)


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I tried the choc. peanut butter oatmeal ones and I give it














and









I used some white choc and some milk choc, probably about 10-11 oz all together as that's what I had on hand and they're still


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

I tried both of these recipes - oh my, too good !!!!

We had the carrot muffins with a homemade potatoe and corn soup. Dipping them in the soup was just about as good as it gets. DD1 said 'Mama this is better than pb&j'. That is a real accomplishment to any toddler (we only pb that is fresh crushed peanuts - nothing else allowed!).

I didn't add the chocolate to the pb/oatmeal cookies and they were still out of this world.

Thanks so much ATD_Mom !!!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Ohhh, will definitely try these -- we (OK, not me, but DP!







) are going sugar-free, sorta. Anyway, always looking for good treats for the kids, and I do love carrot cake. Thanks, Mama!


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

Resurrecting... I made the 1st recipe today (Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Flaxseed Meal Cookies) using whole wheat pastry flour instead of the all-purpose. YUMMY!!!! I will definitely be making these again! I also wanted to mention that I got just shy of 3 dozen out of it, so unless you make really big cookies, this actually goes pretty far.

Thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## lilsparrow (Apr 19, 2006)

Boy, I hit the jackpot when I found this thread!!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I could not be any happier to hear people like this stuff! So glad to share the yum.

I must also add this option: The first cookies - oatmeal choc chip - are usually made at my house not with chocolate chips, but with white chocolate chips and dried cherries. (about 3/4 C total)

Yummmy! My only advice there is this: Do not use Nestle white chocolate chips (they have an odd petroleum after taste to me), and I chop the dried cherries in half before putting them in.

Suddenly I'm inspired to cook again!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I have everything but the flaxseed meal, what can I use instead?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannyshan* 
I have everything but the flaxseed meal, what can I use instead?

The flaxseed meal is used as a substitute for fat in the recipe: 1 Cup of flaxseed meal will replace 1/3 C butter (or 3 Tbsp of flaxseed meal will replace 1 Tbsp of butter, etc.)

So I guess you could try adding 1/3x more of butter (or oil, in the case of the muffins - the original recipe called for oil, not butter) when you don't have flaxseed meal. (Where x is the amount of flaxseed meal called for in the recipe.)

I'm not sure exactly how the cookies would turn out, but I'm sure they'd be just fine. Maybe a little bit more wet when mixing and forming, but they'd probably turn out the same when it's all said and done. There isn't too awful much flaxseed meal in any of the recipes.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks for sharing... now i need to get to the grocery!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Who's up for chocolate chip banana muffins?

Yyyuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmy!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry for being a tease!

After further review (ahem, scarfing) of the muffins I made today, DH and I have decided they need further tweaking before sharing the recipe. I'll be back!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I got some flaxseed today, do I just grind it up to make it into a meal?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannyshan* 
I got some flaxseed today, do I just grind it up to make it into a meal?

I've always bought flaxseed meal already ground up, but I just found through a Google search that you can just throw flaxseeds into a coffee or seed grinder for 5-10 seconds and it becomes flaxseed meal.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

OK...I'm like a die-hard sugar addict/fiend! I ate my way to 50 extra lbs during my pregnancy. I'm losing the weight now and doing great...eating healthy etc....I was SO skeptical of this recipe....maple syrup, flax seed??

OMG!!! I made the oatmeal/choc chip cookies this morning...they are truly wonderful. I like them better than the regular ones with sugar and oil.

YOU are awesome and should publish a book. I would by several copies
















I'm going to try the carrot cake recipe next. I'm a carrot cake connisseur and very picky about my carrot cake.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
YOU are awesome and should publish a book. I would by several copies
















I'm going to try the carrot cake recipe next. I'm a carrot cake connisseur and very picky about my carrot cake.

Thank you for sharing.

Wow, thank you so much! But really, all I did was adapt other people's recipes. Okay, I adapted them a lot...

Warning about the carrot muffin recipe: Doing the substitution for sugar doesn't translate as well for muffins/cakes as it does for cookies. They will taste very different from regular carrot muffins, and will be more dense, I believe. Definitely can tell you're eating the "healthier" variety. If you'd like, I can post the original recipe, oil/sugar and all. It really is a yummy basic carrot cake on its own.


----------



## mllrym (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there a substitute for butter in recipes?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't wait to try this







:


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrym* 
Is there a substitute for butter in recipes?

I've never used a butter substitute, so can't vouch for how any of them might perform. I know applesauce is a good substitute for butter in muffin-type recipes, but I don't know if it's recommended for cookies or not. (I know margarine is a horrible substitute for butter in cookies - makes them really flat and oily.)

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
YOU are awesome and should publish a book. I would by several copies
















This made me laugh right out loud! An ex of mine was always telling me I should open up a bakery called "The Dookie Bakery." I have a lot of problems with ... er ... eating enough fiber, let's say. So I developed this whole menu of Dookie items: Dookie muffins, Dookie bars, Dookie cookies.

Trust me, the few recipes on this thread are far more edible than the Dookie ones!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I made the PB/oatmeal/chocolate ones and oh my are they GOOD!!! I couldn't help myself and ended up eating 3 before breakfast


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

:

My ds will go crazy if I make some of these cookies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
This made me laugh right out loud! An ex of mine was always telling me I should open up a bakery called "The Dookie Bakery." I have a lot of problems with ... er ... eating enough fiber, let's say. So I developed this whole menu of Dookie items: Dookie muffins, Dookie bars, Dookie cookies.

Trust me, the few recipes on this thread are far more edible than the Dookie ones!











I'm so glad that people found this thread! These are the only cookies I've been making and my kids are loving them!!! I even ate half a batch all by myself and honestly did not gain a single pound (not that I'd recommend it).

I have a question, though. DH hates oatmeal, and he said he would really like these recipes if they didn't have oatmeal in them, but if I omit oatmeal, do I need more flour? I told him I'd be willing to make half without oatmeal if possible.

Oh, and as far as substituting maple syrup/honey for sugar in muffins and cakes, if you just make sure that you're only using 3/4c per 1 c sugar and decrease the liquids for each cup by 3-4 Tablespoons, the muffins and cakes turn out really good!

Shannon


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxwill129* 
I have a question, though. DH hates oatmeal, and he said he would really like these recipes if they didn't have oatmeal in them, but if I omit oatmeal, do I need more flour? I told him I'd be willing to make half without oatmeal if possible.

I have no idear how to turn an oatmeal cookie into a non-oatmeal cookie! You've stumped me on this one. I think it would take a lot of experimentation with adding more flour.

I think I'd take the easy way out, though. You know, the "Sorry honey. I guess that leaves more for us." method.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
I have no idear how to turn an oatmeal cookie into a non-oatmeal cookie! You've stumped me on this one. I think it would take a lot of experimentation with adding more flour.

I think I'd take the easy way out, though. You know, the "Sorry honey. I guess that leaves more for us." method.

Yep. That's what I'm doing. I told him I will just have to make him some other cookies that won't be half as good, but what can you do?







I love oatmeal, so I really don't want to stop using it!

Shannon


----------



## lilsparrow (Apr 19, 2006)

My dh just made some of the oatmeal/pb.choc chip cookies.








These are absolutely the BEST cookies we've evr had!!


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Yum! I'm gonna try 'em.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilsparrow* 
My dh just made some of the oatmeal/pb.choc chip cookies.








These are absolutely the BEST cookies we've evr had!!


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

:


----------



## purplemama (Jun 4, 2004)

These sound yummy... thanks for posting the recipes.... I'm going to try them out as soon as I buy some flax seed.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I didn't even put the chips in them yet (non on hand) and they were sooooooo good.


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

This thread is making me hungry... I'll definitely try the cookies posted here.

It's reminding me of this amazing muffin recipe, I make it all the time and really love it. I use about 3/4 ww flour and 1/4 white, but I'm sure you could do all whole wheat. Make sure the bananas are REALLY ripe, I usually add a bit extra.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Seminar...ns/Detail.aspx


----------



## SweetAfton (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepnrain* 
This thread is making me hungry... I'll definitely try the cookies posted here.

It's reminding me of this amazing muffin recipe, I make it all the time and really love it. I use about 3/4 ww flour and 1/4 white, but I'm sure you could do all whole wheat. Make sure the bananas are REALLY ripe, I usually add a bit extra.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Seminar...ns/Detail.aspx

Ooo, those look yummy!

Any suggestions for what to use instead of the sugar? How much honey/maple syrup?


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm eating one right now and they are pretty darn good! I just used some quick oats I had and they turned out good. YUM! The cinnamon w/the maple syrup is so yummy!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

These sound good, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
The flaxseed meal is used as a substitute for fat in the recipe: 1 Cup of flaxseed meal will replace 1/3 C butter (or 3 Tbsp of flaxseed meal will replace 1 Tbsp of butter, etc.)


Does the above applies only to your recipes or is this a general thumb of rule for all other cookie recipes? I'm lookng for ways to cut down the butter in the few cookie recipes I have.

And I'm so glad I found your thread, I'm def gonna make some of those one you posted next week


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Rule of thumb! On the front of my package of flaxseed meal it says 3 Tablespoons ground flax seed = 1 Tablespoon butter or cooking oil.

However, you have to be careful about how much you substitute. Too much of it, and you'll end up with fishy cookies (or whatever it is you're baking). Also, a food with too much flaxseed meal might make the eater run like mad to the bathroom. So I usually just substitute a portion of the fat with flaxseed meal.

When you substitute honey/maple syrup for sugar in recipes, you can take out some of the liquid - this also helps to cut down on the butter/oil in recipes.


----------



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

ATD mum, you rock, thanks!


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

I made the peanut butter cookies tonight, and the other cooke recipe earlier this week -- YUM to both!

I also made the seminary muffins posted above.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

Just made the carrot muffins too -- yummy!


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 26, 2007)

We're big fans of the peanut butter/oatmeal/choc chip cookies here. I have to say my favorite part is the flax meal. Every time I find a little seed it's a treat. Dorky, I know.









I hadn't used flax meal before and am now in search of more recipes. Thanks for getting me started on this kick!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey ladies! I just made a double batch of the Jose cookies, and have finally decided (after making three batches this way) to go back and change the original recipe I posted.

I decided the additional Tablespoons of flour, on top of the 2 cups, isn't necessary. They're much happier (and more moist) without it! Also, I have been making them with completely whole wheat flour lately. Super yummier.

So! Just updating with that one line change. It now just says 2 Cups of Whole Wheat Flour.

_[I also finally got 'round to grating the six ounces of chocolate (as opposed to finely chopping) a few batches ago - holy completely different cookie! My word. I was amazed.

This last batch only had five ounces total: 2.5 were grated, 2.5 were finely chopped. It's my favorite batch yet.]_


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm getting soo hungry!







:


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

:


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Mama, these are the only cookies we make around here! Do you remember that I posted a question on how to omit the oatmeal because DH hates oatmeal and wouldn't eat them? He finally tried one the other night- and LOVES them!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Those oatmeal/pb/choc. chip cookies sound soooo good. I can't wait to try them. One question though, I don't have any maple syrup on hand...can I use all honey?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxwill129* 
Do you remember that I posted a question on how to omit the oatmeal because DH hates oatmeal and wouldn't eat them? He finally tried one the other night- and LOVES them!!! Thanks again!!!

Ah ha! I knew he would! What boy can resist pb and choc together? Great news.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac* 
Those oatmeal/pb/choc. chip cookies sound soooo good. I can't wait to try them. One question though, I don't have any maple syrup on hand...can I use all honey?

But of course!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Awesome! I'm totally making these tomorrow!!!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac* 
Awesome! I'm totally making these tomorrow!!!


Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

subbing


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Gonna have to try all of this!! YUMMY!!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

These were AWESOME!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I've made something similar to this (from The Pregnancy Cookbook by Hope Ricciotti) that doesn't really call for scads of peanut butter (more like a tablespoon or two), and lots of oatmeal. A significant portion of the oatmeal (if not all? it's been awhile since I baked any of these, but I don't think it's all) is finely chopped in a food processor, which makes something like an oat flour. They definitely taste/seem more like chocolate chip cookies than oatmeal cookies, in texture and taste, and the peanut butter adds a wonderful touch....such a complex flavor. It's not peanut buttery in a typical chocolate-and-peanut butter pairing, though. So though it sounds similar (especially in the choc chips & the shaved chocolate), it might not be a similar flavor in the end. I love the finely processed oats, though.

I generally use all whole wheat pastry flour (she calls for part ww, part unbleached), and sometimes just use chips if I don't have chocolate to grate. But it seems similar in that it calls for chocolate chips and a chocolate bar (grated), plus oatmeal, ww flour, and peanut butter. No flax seed in my recipe, though.

I have always loved those cookies. Lots of "there," there if you know what I mean.

There's also a recipe for raisin bran muffins that I remember as being pretty good. It calls for a "decent" brand of raisin bran cereal, plus buttermilk, plus molasses. It might even be blackstrap molasses.


----------



## attachedmama (Jan 16, 2003)

:


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

So glad I deleted the other banana muffin recipe I posted. I tried going a completely different route tonight ... Oh yum. Here goes:
*Banana Oatmeal Muffins*

_Preheat oven to 325_

_Combine in a medium bowl, then set aside:_
3 C whole wheat flour
1 C oatmeal
1/3 C flaxseed meal
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt

_Smash to a slimy mess, then set aside:_
2 C bananas (about 4 large over-ripe ones)

_Beat until you couldn't possibly beat it anymore:_
1/2 C (1 stick) unsalted butter, room temp
1 C honey (or honey and maple syrup combination)

_Add bananas, beat some more_

_Add:_
4 eggs, beating between each egg

_Add the dry stuff, alternately adding_
1/2 C hot water

_Mix until well-combined.

Spoon into buttered muffin pans - if you fill them about 3/4 full, you'll get 24 muffins. Bake until tester comes out clean - about 20+ min._
After my first round, I think there's room for experimentation - maybe putting a few sprinkles of sugar (gasp!) on top, or adding some choc chips, nuts or cinnamon. But they're pretty darn good on their own, as well.

*I recommend halving the recipe, as they're much better right out of the oven. (A little chewy after overnighting in a container, although still yummy.) Hard to gobble up 24 muffins in one day.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Yum. I'm getting some bananas tomorrow!!!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

OK, I want to make the choc/oatmeal/peanutbutter cookies to bring to a school funciton for tonight, but it's a nut free school. Any suggestions for omitting the pb?


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahhh, thank you for the bump!!!!


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

Cookies!!

Sub me, baby.

(I'm 39 weeks pg; I need baked goods, stat!)


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Mmm these sound great!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, thanks for bumping my concoctions!

The chocolate-chocolate-chip-peanut-butter-oatmeal cookies are still our favourite around here.

We are dairy-free now, so I have substituted coconut oil for the butter. It isn't the same, but they're still pretty good.

I've also tried almond butter in place of peanut butter. It really changes the recipe a lot, in a funny way. I wouldn't recommend it.

There's currently a batch of these (with butter) in the freezer, uncooked and rolled into little balls. My husband reaches in and pops one in his mouth a couple times each day ... And then complains about being fat ...


----------



## Michaels-Mommy (Jan 9, 2007)

YUM! They all sound so good, I wish it wasn't too late to go bake.


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
I'm back! With another super-duper yummmy no-refined-sugar recipe!

This one is based on a recipe at epicurious.com for "Jose's Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies." I've made a heckuva lot of modifications, though. We loved the original recipe, I can't believe this modified one is even better!

*Jose and Kristin's Chocolate Chocolate Chip Peanut Butter Oatmeal Cookies*

_In a large bowl, mix together:_

1 1/2 cups thick-cut oatmeal
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup flaxseed meal
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt

_In a mixing bowl, cream together the following, until consistent texture:_

1.5 sticks (3/4 cup) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup honey
1/4 cup maple syrup

_Beat in:_

1 Tablespoon vanilla
1 cup peanut butter (the real stuff, nothing but ground peanuts - I use crunchy)

_Add one at a time:_

2 large eggs

_Then add the dry stuff._

_Add just until well combined:_

one 12-ounce bag semisweet chocolate chips
6 ounces semisweet chocolate, grated or finely chopped

Put the whole shootin' match in the fridge for a while, to let it set up a bit. Form cookies into balls and flatten the balls into cookie shapes.

Bake in a barely 325* oven until they're done (10-15 minutes). They'll brown a bit before they're actually cooked inside - a result of the honey/maple syrup and flaxseed meal.

Makes about 60 smallish cookies.

***

I usually double this recipe. Put it into the fridge after mixing, wait a few hours. Then I roll all the cookies into balls, and put them in a Tupperware in the _freezer_. When we want a few cookies, we just flatten the balls into cookie shapes and stick them in the toaster oven for 10 or 12 minutes at 300. Very easy, and loads better than having a whole batch of cookies sitting on the counter, where they'd be eaten in about a day!

p.s. Maxwill129: I _forced_ myself to make a breakfast snack today, just so I could snap this photo of a cooked cookie!

Just wanted to bump this thread, because these are the most awesome cookies ever.... The frozen dough balls are also super tasty.....


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Too weird you bumped this now! I have just added a couple new cookie recipes to my repertoire. I'm chasing a toddler around currently, but hope to get down here to add them today.


----------



## tracyhos (Aug 27, 2005)

Does the kind of Flaxseed Meal make a difference? I've always bought Bob's Red Mill Golden Flaxseed Meal. But when I was to the store last, I also saw Brown Flaxseed Meal. Any difference? Which do you use?

I can't wait to try these cookies (both recipes!)







:


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmm, I just saw flaxseed meal at Trader Joe's the other day and wonered where I could sneak it into our menu - this will do nicely! Thanks!


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
Hey, thanks for bumping my concoctions!

The chocolate-chocolate-chip-peanut-butter-oatmeal cookies are still our favourite around here.

We are dairy-free now, so I have substituted coconut oil for the butter. It isn't the same, but they're still pretty good.

I've also tried almond butter in place of peanut butter. It really changes the recipe a lot, in a funny way. I wouldn't recommend it.

There's currently a batch of these (with butter) in the freezer, uncooked and rolled into little balls. My husband reaches in and pops one in his mouth a couple times each day ... And then complains about being fat ...

we just became dairy free about a week ago----can't you not have butter?

I was wondering---if i put oil instead of the butter---will it ruin it? and do I do the EXACT same amount?

also---don't chocolate chips and chocolate grated have SUGAR in it?!!!

I can't wait to try these if I can figure out without the butter- (like canola oil probably)


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

We use flaxseed meal from Bob's Redmill, but brown or golden flaxseed meal from anywhere would do the trick, I assume.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
we just became dairy free about a week ago----can't you not have butter?

I was wondering---if i put oil instead of the butter---will it ruin it? and do I do the EXACT same amount?

also---don't chocolate chips and chocolate grated have SUGAR in it?!!!

I can't wait to try these if I can figure out without the butter- (like canola oil probably)

Right, I'm avoiding butter. I'm currently using Earth Balance shortening in place of butter in all my recipes. I tried coconut oil first, but I simply eat too many cookies when I make them. Too much coconut oil is rough on the ol' belly! I've never substituted with canola oil, so know nothing about that, but here is one page that has a bit of info, including this:
_"There is no standard procedure to substitute liquid oil for solid shortening in cooking. Oil is 100 percent fat, while butter, margarine and other solid shortenings are lower in fat on a volume-for-volume basis.

Also, for some recipes, solid shortening helps incorporate air into the batter when it is whipped with other ingredients such as sugar and eggs. If you try to whip these ingredients with oil, your baked product is likely to be more compact and oily in texture. Your most successful substitution occurs if your recipe calls for MELTED butter, in which case you can usually substitute an equal amount of oil. "_

I think I made the caveat about chocolate chips containing sugar when I first posted the recipes... But I currently use these huge organic dark chocolate chips that don't have all that much sugar in them, so I feel better about it now in a silly way.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't realize you were the first poster!!1

are there chocoalte chips that are diary free?

Also where do you get that shortening..? it's hard because I don't want to do hydrogentated oils but I'm stuck--and on the other hand don't want too much oil (I'll get sick if I eat too much of it!) --

I'm new at the dairy free thing so sorry if that's a dumb question---I just thought chocolate had milk in it! I want to try these cookies tonight without the chocolate (don't have any)

i don't have any shortening at my house---has ANYONE tried these with oil?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
I didn't realize you were the first poster!!1

are there chocoalte chips that are diary free?

Also where do you get that shortening..? it's hard because I don't want to do hydrogentated oils but I'm stuck--and on the other hand don't want too much oil (I'll get sick if I eat too much of it!) --

I'm new at the dairy free thing so sorry if that's a dumb question---I just thought chocolate had milk in it! I want to try these cookies tonight without the chocolate (don't have any)

i don't have any shortening at my house---has ANYONE tried these with oil?

In Canada the President's Choice brand semi-sweet chocolate chips "The Decadent" are dairy-free. Also, most dark chocolate chips are dairy-free. You could always use a dark-chocolate candy bar, chopped up, in a pinch.

Are you thinking of making Jose's cookies without any chocolate? I'd be interested to hear how those are. The basic oatmeal ones are good without chocolate - it's easy to just throw in raisins or dried cherries, etc.

Earth Balance products (they make lots of different kinds of margarines and shortening) are all non-hydrogenated, and most are also non-GMO. They can be found at health food stores, and at some health-food aisles of larger grocers. Same with coconut oil!

I'm sure you can make the cookies with oil. They will still taste good, just have a different consistency.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Time for another recipe.

*Chocolate Chip Almond Butter Cookies*

_Mix together the following:_
1/4 cup melted Earth Balance shortening, or canola oil
1 cup almond butter
1/4 cup maple syrup

_Add:_
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
_
In a separate bowl, mix the following dry stuff together:_
7/8 cup spelt flour
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. salt
_Then add to the wet stuff._
_
Now add as many chocolate chips as you like._

Roll into balls, flatten a bit, bake at 350 for ... Well, this is the tough part with this recipe. I recommend putting one cookie on the pan, checking the clock, and taking it out when you think it's done. If that time works for you, great. If not, try again (yum!)! Because it takes me about 14 minutes, and another MDC mama I know had to bake hers for 20. I bake until they are completely set in the middle. Perfectly baked, and cooled for a few minutes, they will not be crumbly.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

LBMarie9, hope the above works for you. You can use oil! This recipe uses oil, too. Woot for you!

*Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Cookies* (adapted from one at allrecipes.com)

_Mix together:_
1 cup canned pumpkin
3/4 cup total honey/maple syrup combo
1/4 cup vegetable oil

_Add:_
1 egg

_In a little bowl, dissolve:_
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. milk
_And add to the wet stuff._

_In a separate bowl, mix together:_
2 cups flour (I use a mixture of "whole white" and whole wheat)
2 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
_Then add to the wet stuff._

_Add:_
1 Tbsp. vanilla extract
2 cups semisweet choc chips
1/2 cup millet

Bake at 350 for about 10 minutes or so. These will puff up a fair amount, so I drop by rounded tablespoons onto the pan, then flatten out a bit.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Note: We are lucky enough to have a local organic mill, Speerville. They produce a product called "whole white" flour, which I use in place of all-purpose flour (only exception being when making a roux). I just realized it's exclusive to their mill, so I hope I don't send anyone on a wild goose chase looking for it!

_This Whole White Flour is a little darker in colour than commercial unbleached flours because it is 85% of the original wheat kernel and still contains wheat germ so is also more nutritious, a good flour to use for any baking and cooking._


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried the first oatmeal recipe last night and though they weren't what I expected (they didn't look done, but they were) and were SOOO soft! WE LOVED them! even my DH who was very skeptical having looked at my recipe and it saying Flaxseed meal (he has it all the time but thinks I'm weird)

i just did raisins...it was such a wonderful texture--I've never made cookies with that texture--yumm! (and we ate almost all of them--oops) they are so light tasting that you eat a lot--I'll have to make sure and freeze more next time to keep me from doing this. it almost seemed like a breakfast cookie or something. THANKS!!

I'm gonna try all the other recipes- (and try and find you special shortening)


----------

